# Nice way to waste some time



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

After my girl and I went to church we decided to do a little fresh water fishing. Picked up some crickets and went to bear lake. Didn't have any luck out there after an hour or so. Some family was having their portrates taken out there and I got tired of hearing the photographer screaming and the kids running (quite loudly) all over the pier. No prob, nothing was biting and so we headed to one of my favorite spots. Hot dang after 45 minutes we caught and released (just wasting time) 10 nice eater bream. Made me wish I brought my cooler. Not bad for 45 minutes and watching my g/f tie, bait, and surprisingly cast under branches was awesome!

Tight Lines

Oh and I have pics but can't share........don't want to give up my honey hole......lol


----------



## surfstryker (Sep 28, 2007)

What a girl, Konz. If the brim were biting that good, you should have thrown a plastic worm for a bass.


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

Yeah I'm pretty lucky. I was going to try for a bass but was enjoying them bream too much. Fun on 4lb test.


----------



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)

sounds like you had a good time!


----------

